# Excel alternative suggestions?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

As I near retirement and give up my work computer, I need to identify a replacement for Excel. Typically I'm using data tracking/calculation/sorting/simple charting options.

Free (not 14 day trial) would of course be a big plus.

What do you use/suggest?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Open Office


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

The newest name for the "open office" is Libre Office, it's an excellent replacement for Word, Excel and Powerpoint.

It is a free, open source, software package.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you have a free gmail account you also can get Google Drive for free. That not only gives you 15GB of cloud storage, but you automatically get Google's MS Word & MS Excel applications for free.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

+1 google docs. They did their best to try and put Microsoft out of business is how similar their programs are to the MS programs you are used to, just different enough to be able to say they didn't steal the program...


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

outlook.com also.... like google.... one drive 15gb, microsoft excel powerpoint, etc. Also "calender" which is real handy for reminding this old pea brain about stuff I would normally forget.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone. For now, I'm trying out Google Sheets and it seems to be working ok. Appreciate the feedback and suggestions!


----------

